# Feeding Time



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I see a lot of people on here feeding their chis different times of the day, three or four, and maybe its just the type of food they eat, but how often am I really supposed to feed Cricket? I don't want to overfeed her (as she is already gaining some much needed weight) but I don't want to underfeed her either. Please help. I feed her wet food. Pedigree. A whole package, I give her half in the morning and the other half at night. She seems ok with it, and if she's acting hungry again, I'll give her another half a package. I'm just curious. I want what's best for her.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

How old is Cricket? If she is a puppy under 6 months she will need to be fed 3-4 times a day. If she's older than that twice a day would be fine. Also consider supplementing her diet with some bones such as raw chicken wings for her teeth a couple of times a week, this can be in place of a meal.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pedigree is not really a good dog food. There are much better foods that are better for her, not just a lot of fillers that she doesn't need and are hard for a dog to break down and process. I personally feed a grain-free food because of all the different allergies my dogs have. There is regular kibble that is made better, with no corn or wheat which is the main cause of allergies. And some here feed raw or premade raw. I personally do not like the canned food, I think it sticks to their teeth and cause more rot and tarter. IMHO If you like the canned, be sure to give chew sticks or chew toys to help get the teeth cleaned. 

Here's a web site that breaks down the dog food, it's recommnded for chis to get a 5 to 6 star food. They are a bit more expensive, but they need less because there is no fillers. As for feeding times, I'll let someone else talk to you about that as I free feed all my dogs.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would switch her to a better food to start with, and then feed her 2-3 times per day. 

I like this site for finding good foods:

dogfoodanalysis.com

Some good grain-free kibbles are:

Taste Of the Wild (probably the least expensive)
Acana/Orijen
Fromm

You could also try a pre-made raw such as Ziwipeak, or Stella and Chewys.


----------



## Squirrelflight (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with the better food options and kibble is better for chis than wet as they tend to have dental problems anyway. 

I free feed all of my chis so kibble is available all the time. Chis tend to be snackers I think. twice a day they get a 'meal'. This is usually eggs, or meat, or fish mixed with cottage cheese or yogurt and kibbles. 

And I feed wysong epigen which is starch free.. not grain free but starch free..


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Cricket won't eat dry food. She will starve herself before she goes near it. She is small enough already, she doesn't need to lose anymore weight. Is brushing her teeth ok? I know they make doggie toothpaste.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

The only one I had that came to me with a feeding problem supposedly was Delilah. She was skin and bones and was just getting over a broken pelvis. I free feed. She learned that what was in the bowl was all she was going to get. It took a bit, but she gained a pound and three ounces and looks so much healthier.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She can be on a canned food but you really need to have her on a good quality one. Kibble is no more helpful to teeth. What you are feeding now will not help her health.

Not certain the pouch variety but you can see that the one I selected and list here is a 1 star food:
Dog Food Reviews - Pedigree Little Champions Chunks in Gravy with beef - Powered by ReviewPost

Many here feed Ziwipeak canned and Wellness canned. I am certain that there are others as well, like these, that earn 5-6 stars.
You will be shocked at the difference a higher quality food makes to her eyes, coat, skin and teeth. I certainly was.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I did some price checking and Ziwipeak is well out of our price range. I mean they want over 100 for an 11lb bag of dry. We get special retriever feed for Oreo that doesn't cost that much. Please help.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Retriever® Mini Chunk Dog Food, 50 lb. Bag - 2258968 | Tractor Supply Company
This is what we feed our big dog. The package says we can feed it to small dogs too. I'm wondering if that would be better for her.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

An 11lb bag of dry ZiwiPeak would last your one Chi 5-6 months!! So $110 that length of time for THE best food out there--way worth it & it WILL save you vet bills in the future. 

If you're looking for a wet food...wet ZP is fantastic. You may be interested in the Honest Kitchen as well. Or we just tried Grandma Lucy's Pureformance which is similar that so far I like. We mainly feed ZiwiPeak though with pretty much drowning the food with water before feeding it (it doesn't absorb the water but it ensures they get the moisture needed to process the food). 

Anyway...good luck!!  Oh & we feed twice a day for what it's worth. I switch up feeding times so 1)they don't get whiney/beggy nearing meal time & 2) some of our Chi's will vomit bile in anticipation to eating. Switching up meal times pretty much eliminates both those issues.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll try and find something better for her but despite it lasting for awhile we just can't pay that much right now at one time. I just noticed she doesn't have teeth in the back at all. And I've only had her a week now. So we are going to have to figure something for her teeth cause she isn't a chewer.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Wellness canned is not super expensive. Like $20-something for a case of 12 cans. Also, Tractor Supply carries Taste of the Wild which is dry but you could add warm water to it and she will think it is canned food. It is a highly rated food.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Ha I got her chewing on a pork chop bone! I can't believe it. What teeth she does have will be ok.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree with others that they are def better foods out there to try. Jesus chick's suggestion to try Taste of the Wild is good. Just add water to it! I add water to dog food anyway as it's better for the kidneys. Or you could just try the Wellness Core canned. And then throw in a chicken wing and bully sticks every now and then for the teeth.

BUT. That's not the question you asked. I feed my 5 month old chi and 2 yr old Boston Terrier twice a day. Morning and evening. Of course they also "vacuum" under the table every time we eat (I have 3 kids) so I know they are getting people food here and there.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

What is a bully stick? She won't chew rawhide, but I did give her a chop bone and she chewed it til it had pointy ends and I had to throw it away. But I keep hearing about bully sticks.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh! I should have said that I feed twice daily. When they were younger (just up to 5 months) I free fed.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Bully Sticks You can get them from pretty much any pet store.

They are literally a dehydrated bull penis.:foxes251: But don't let that freak you out. It doesn't look like one! My dogs love them. In fact, that's what they are getting from Christmas.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I think she would like that. I bet my lab mix Oreo would like one too. And we have success. The retriever feed worked I just added water. I know a lot of y'all say grain-free is best, but she doesn't seem to have a problem with the corn meal. The Retriever Feed from Tractor Supply gave 5 stars. Now just to see how her tummy handles it! I'm so excited!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

You said you fed her a pork chop bone - was it cooked? Please only feed raw bones as they can splinter and cause punctures in the digestive tract. Raw chicken wings should be small and soft enough for her to handle.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

You should probably make the transition to the new food real slow. Mix it in with her current food for about a week or so. Otherwise you could wind up with tummy probs and diarrhea.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

See all this stuff I don't know. Frisco never had tummy problems. With any food or bones. But I'll remember all that for next time.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

carrieandcricket said:


> The Retriever Feed from Tractor Supply gave 5 stars.


Can you share where you found this? I couldn't even find the ingredient list let alone a review on one of the review sites?? Tractor Supply does have a better kibble called 4Health--they have a canned version as well. I'd be more apt to give that a try before the Retriever. What I found of that said something about corn in it. Your pup may not have a problem with corn but after a while it takes a toll...

Here is the 4Health reviews:

Dry: 4Health Dog Food | Review and Rating
Wet: 4Health Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

MChis said:


> Can you share where you found this? I couldn't even find the ingredient list let alone a review on one of the review sites?? Tractor Supply does have a better kibble called 4Health--they have a canned version as well. I'd be more apt to give that a try before the Retriever. What I found of that said something about corn in it. Your pup may not have a problem with corn but after a while it takes a toll...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

For some reason my computer isn't fully loading those pages. But I can see it's a TS website. To get an unbias review of the food it has to NOT be the company selling it. I could sell chocolate chips as dog food & put "5 star rated food" doesn't mean it is if you know what I mean.  Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings & Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble are both independent unbias review sites. Those are the ones you'll want to look at & I don't see that particular food on there unfortunately. There are certain ingredients I'd not touch with a 10 foot poll & corn is one of them close to the top of the list.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Why is corn so bad? Not all animals have allergies. There are carbs in corn that all animals need.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is a filler. You want her to be healthy and strong. She does not need filler, she needs the best nutrition that you can give her. Just like feeding corn chip to kids will get them full, it will not get them healthy. As Heather suggests, it can also create issues including skin issues over time.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I read the dog food review sites and where it doesn't meet AAFCO standards it is fit for "all stages of life" which says its fine. My chabrador does great on it. His coat is shinier, and no corn chips are not healthy, but corn itself is. Chis need some carbs in their diet because carbs turn to sugar, and being a small dog they need that sugar to put a small amount of fat around their livers. If she doesn't do well I'll change it, but for now I think its fine. Just one of those have to wait and see.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The Truth About Corn in Dog Food


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I know corn is a carb. But as I've stated before, she seems fine on it, and if not then I will change it. The nutrition in the food is good. She doesn't have corn allergies, and I'll call my vet tomorrow and talk to them. I'm not really worried about what I'm feeding her, just how much.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dogs don't digest corn like humans do. While it is a healthy food to humans, it gives little to no nutrition to dogs. You can find a kibble such as Acana that has potato to bind it together, with no grains or fillers.


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 13 week old chi. I feed him a 1/2 cup of kibble a day, moistened with water. I pull a few out first to use for training. I feed the Wellness super 5 small breed puppy. I feed 3 times a day, and after 3 weeks of this process, his poop schedule is almost spot on - 15 minutes after each meal, and again at bedtime. Lovin' that !

Hope this helps.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Corn isn't so easy to digest for humans either. Its a quick carb. I have a friend that cross-trained and would carb up. It acts in humans the same as dogs.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Barneys_Mom99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 13 week old chi. I feed him a 1/2 cup of kibble a day, moistened with water. I pull a few out first to use for training. I feed the Wellness super 5 small breed puppy. I feed 3 times a day, and after 3 weeks of this process, his poop schedule is almost spot on - 15 minutes after each meal, and again at bedtime. Lovin' that !
> 
> Hope this helps.


Cricket is a 5 yr old rescue in need of gaining weight.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Corn isn't so easy to digest for humans either. Its a quick carb. I have a friend that cross-trained and would carb up. It acts in humans the same as dogs.


Dogs don't need carbs like we do. Carbs are added to dog food as a cheap filler, which adds calories to the food w/o costing the company much.

Read this if you are interested:

The Truth About Corn in Dog Food


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I posted the same article.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Also makes the food inexpensive for owners as well. They said it was fine just to be careful.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Also makes the food inexpensive for owners as well. They said it was fine just to be careful.


True, it makes the food inexpensive, but you also have to buy more of it to fill up your dog and give them the nutrition they need. Most vets will promote foods such as Science Diet or Purina because they sell them in their stores. 

That is the reason grain-free kibbles are less expensive.. They don't contain fillers, but you don't need as much food. A bag of Taste of the Wild is $12 I think. Acana 15-16. One bag of that lasted me 3 months with one puppy.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

carrieandcricket said:


> Also makes the food inexpensive for owners as well. They said it was fine just to be careful.


There are inexpensive foods that do not add filler. Like Taste of the Wild also available at Tractor Supply.
Taste of the Wild Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

I understand that you really just want to know how often to feed so I'll stop there.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Feed her twice a day.

I recommend Taste of the Wild as well. The puppy formula might put weight on her more quickly.

You also can make "Satin Balls" to put weight on her...

1 pound cheap hamburger (for high fat %)
1 1/3 cups Total cereal
1 1/2 cups uncooked oatmeal
1 raw egg
6 tablespoons wheat germ
1 package Knox unflavored gelatin
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons unsulphured molasses
Pinch of salt

Mash it all up (with your hands) and then form into little meatballs. If she won't eat them freely, you can pop it in the back of her mouth and hold her mouth shut until she has swallowed it.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Feed her twice a day.
> 
> I recommend Taste of the Wild as well. The puppy formula might put weight on her more quickly.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine who rescues chis gave me this recipe thanks. Haven't tried it yet, I don't have all the ingredients.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What about Wellness Small Breed? You can get that at a Petco. A 5 lb bag will last one chi 2-3 months, and is around $13. A better food will put weight on her more easily because there is less junk in it. There are more calories in a smaller amount. I still think Taste of the Wild is the best 'bang for the buck' though. A 5 lb bag will last her awhile.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Corn is hard for them to digest...humans eat it but not daily for every meal. Not to mention humans digestive tracts are COMPLETELY different from that of a dog (dogs are canines). You don't have to feed a food with fillers & low quality ingredients to be able to afford it & just because a dog is doing good on it doesn't mean it won't effect them negatively in the future. I really don't understand the concept "my dog seems to be doing great on it!" when a couple years down the road the dog could very well be suffering from kidney & liver issues. The "sticker price" may be a bit more on some foods mentioned but like what was also mentioned the serving size is not nearly as much because they don't need to feed as much of the food to equal the same nutrition as you would a lower quality food. Taste of the Wild is great & cheaper. 4Health is alot better quality than what you're feeding & even cheaper I believe. 

Sorry if I sound like a dog food "snob"...I used to feed Pedigree & Purina thinking it was just fine. My dog got Lymphoma & died a few years too early & I have NO DOUBT diet was to blame. I just don't want to see any more dogs being effected by poor quality ingredients than need be.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

MChis said:


> You don't have to feed a food with fillers & low quality ingredients to be able to afford it & just because a dog is doing good on it doesn't mean it won't effect them negatively in the future. I really don't understand the concept "my dog seems to be doing great on it!" when a couple years down the road the dog could very well be suffering from kidney & liver issues. The "sticker price" may be a bit more on some foods mentioned but like what was also mentioned the serving size is not nearly as much because they don't need to feed as much of the food to equal the same nutrition as you would a lower quality food. Taste of the Wild is great & cheaper. 4Health is alot better quality than what you're feeding & even cheaper I believe.
> 
> Sorry if I sound like a dog food "snob"...I used to feed Pedigree & Purina thinking it was just fine. My dog got Lymphoma & died a few years too early & I have NO DOUBT diet was to blame. I just don't want to see any more dogs being effected by poor quality ingredients than need be.


This was exactly what I was trying to say. 
I fed my dog something my vet recommended (so it must be good, right?). I now know that it was a 2 star food and I deal with that guilt now that we lost him way too young and they know nutrition was a large part of that. 
Vets are trained by Science Diet (Hills) and they sell it in their offices. Of course they will say corn is fine. It is the FIRST ingredient in most of their foods.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> This was exactly what I was trying to say.
> I fed my dog something my vet recommended (so it must be good, right?). I now know that it was a 2 star food and I deal with that guilt now that we lost him way too young and they know nutrition was a large part of that.
> Vets are trained by Science Diet (Hills) and they sell it in their offices. Of course they will say corn is fine. It is the FIRST ingredient in most of their foods.


Exactly. They also get "commision" by selling the foods too! There are a small number of vets (which I think/hope that number is growing!) that will take it upon themselves & do their own research instead of simply believing what they were taught. The vet we went to before she got done at the practice she worked at (she just does house calls now as she has a young child & needed to be more flexible)--she was great with our Chi's & I hated seeing her go. (I've yet to find another vet like her!!) But she even admits that most vets are "lame" when it comes certain things including vaccinations & nutrition. I've definitely learned to take what I hear from the vet, with a grain of salt when it comes to certain topics. 

I've only been feeding what I feed our dogs, for a couple years so it's early for me to say how it effects them in the long run but so far we've needed ZERO visits because of ear infections, skin/coat issues, and other "problems" that just pop up. And that's with seven dogs! When I had 1 or 2 dogs I visited at LEAST every other year for a "problem" if not more. Considering I have about 4+ times the amount of dogs now & no "problem" visits...I think thats says something! And I'm not the only one...folks here who have been feeding better foods can vouch the same thing.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Cancers are also genetic. Not just in humans but in dogs as well. A lot of ppl promote raw food diet, but I will never feed my pet raw food. They could get food poisoning, or worms from raw processed food. Unless I hunt and kill the animal myself, my dogs will not get it. I understand that y'all are concerned, but if I see she starts doing badly then I won't give it to her.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

There are alot of myths concerning raw food. Food poisoning and worms are two of them. Those are more of concerns for the human body. Not dogs who have a completely different digestion system than us.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm happy, she is happy. Please just let it go.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Putting her on a quality food will help her gain the weight she needs. Waiting until she has problems to switch her will not help. I would just keep that in mind.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Nobody is trying to convince you to switch to raw? Other people & myself have suggested a better quality kibble here so I'm not sure where that "tone" came from? Obviously by your reply I can tell you are mistaken on the raw concept. I'm not here to debate raw vs kibble...takes too much time & energy especially with someone who is obviously not open minded. However, I am simply trying to help your pet have the best nutrition & trying to help so she lives a long & healthy life. 

Cancer CAN be genetic, absolutely! But it can very well be caused by other things as well. You go ahead & give that food to her...I just worry that she'll be one of the unfortunate that by the time she "does poorly on it"...it'll be too late. I hope she is one of the fortunate few that do well on a poor quality food.

Oh & FWIW...these are two dogs which started out eating a corn based kibble & an "after" shot of them after being on a dehydrated raw diet. Black Pom is my grandfathers dog...second is my girl. I probably could have been feeding a high quality kibble soaked in water & gotten similar results. The fact I feed raw doesn't mean I push people to feed it. But I do have a lot of experience with it & am happy to share my experiences. 

Before:









Not even 2 months later (she had been bathed, brushed & blow dried before BOTH photos):










My own Maya before & after. Photos says 1 1/2yrs but there was a HUGE difference in just a couple months with her as well--just didn't think to put this together until 1 1/2yrs later. Same lighting conditions & post processing.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

carrieandcricket said:


> I'm happy, she is happy. Please just let it go.


Oh sorry...I didn't see this or I wouldn't have bothered in my latest reply. Since I came here for help & all. :daisy:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

carrieandcricket said:


> I'm happy, she is happy. Please just let it go.


You were the one who asked for help!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I asked for help in feeding times not change in diet.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> I'm happy, she is happy. Please just let it go.



If this was directed at me about raw, I just want to say that I was NOT in the least trying to convince you to try it. I'm just thinking that other people considering raw will be reading this thread and I don't want them to believe the misconceptions about raw. I think more than anything people were trying to convince you to try a high quality kibble.

But you're right. You did not ask about changing food. You asked about feeding times.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Just so you understand raw feeding does not give dogs food poisioning and it does not give them worms who ever gave you that information was completley wrong. If I were you I'd do some reaearch and read up on raw feeding even if it's not what you want for your dog. Having the correct knowledge will serve you better.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I just finally read through everything here. I think people's main concern is that while your dog (and MANY other dogs!!) do not have outwardly obvious allergies, or problems eating a low quality kibble (with corn) is that it is something that *long-term* causes the problems. So, waiting until you start to see signs of it taking its toll is going to cause her more harm than good. I understand cost is a factor; I could never afford ZP myself. We feed raw and it's cheaper than even high quality kibble. Doesn't mean there aren't good kibbles out there. As a few others have recommended, Taste of the Wild is a 6-star food that is really, really cheap. Like $11 for a 5lb bag. 
While the information can become overwhelming at first, please understand that the members of this forum are just trying to help as many of us have been there before where we believed the advertising & marketing scheems of commercial dog food companies like Pedigree, Purina, Iams, etc... even trusitng our vets that Science Diet is good. And it's actually a sad scary thing that you CAN'T trust your vet; I think that's really why a lot of people take this so seriously. I hope you aren't taking any of it the wrong way... a lot of us came here (myself included!!!) not knowing a thing about why grains are bad and had been feeding it all our lives to pets. They have all kinds of nutrients! Problem is that a dog has no way of 'extracting' those nutrients from it. What's printed on the bag (the nutrient guidelines) isn't technically a lie. Those nutrients are there... unfortunately they're processed in such a way that a dogs digestive system has NO way of breaking them down. I hope that makes sense. I won't talk any more about it as I never want to be pushy or hurt anyone's feelings. Just trying to explain why many members here take it so seriously; because they had made the choices in the past and suffered since they had no reason to think anything was wrong with it. Now that the information *IS* out there, a lot of us try desperately to help spread the word so that pet owners have a fighting chance. that's why even if you don't ask about the food quality, many of us WANT to chime in and help teach about proper nutrition since the fact is PET FOOD COMPANIES have been deceiving people for ages... I hope this all makes sense and that you aren't offended by it. That isn't my or anyone else on here's goal. Most of us had our eyes opened to the dangers of commercial pet food "the hard way" and try what we can to spare others the heartache. Taste of the Wild is luckily a super affordable, top quality food. And it does soften really easily with some water.
We feed our dogs 2 meals a day; once at 12:30pm and again at 8:30pm.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Very interesting thread. I had no idea that you feed a chi raw chicken wings and it would be fine, definately gonna get some. I've been feeding Taste of the Wild Bison and Yam dry... Tyty doesn't seem to have a problem with dry, but I will moisten, just like I do the birds pellets... I didn't realize that there were premade raw foods and kibble out there. I'm going to talk to my pet shop about that. The pics on Mchi's thread on before and after were amazing. I had a friend whose dog had a death sentence and she cooked organic and holistic meat and veggies for the doggie and it lived a long long life, not raw, but a lot of work... yes, diet is important, and the good news is that chis only eat a little, so much better than my big dogs who were expensive to feed.... I love Taste of the Wild, but some of the other pure brands are good too... Gold something... I can't remember, but I'm looking into raw. Thanks for this thread CarrieandCricket, it was helpful and I hope your baby gains her weight! It's awesome that you rescued her... bravo!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I guess I should've said one 5lb bag of food won't last a week. I feed a big dog also. We have to do what's cost effective for us. I can't pay 11 or 12 three times a week.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

I hear you. Because I'm taking care of horses and if I wasn't taking care of them, they would be going to slaughter because no one can afford to feed their horses anymore with the drought. It's horrible. So, I do the best I can do, and I'm definately not rich and everyday that I can give them a good life, I say okay, one more good day. With the financial crash the world is just not the same. I'm saving my animals and trying to give them the best quality that I possible can. Before I could have never fed all my dogs really high quality food. I used to mix high quality with other foods to stretch till the end of the month. Now, I'm happy to have two small dogs that I can pamper. I understand your situation and the point is that your baby is loved and cared for, we all just do the best we can.... it's a really tough world financially these days... I know it is for me.... hugs!


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

But, it was also a very informative thread. So, chin up for all the good information and stimulation that was generated!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

There are affordable options out there, though. It just seems as though the OP isn't willing to explore them. That's fine. I've already read enough comments she has made about her dog to know she absolutely should and needs to. Allergies? Bowed front legs? I don't think anyone said she should feed raw, just suggested it as an option. 

Taste of the Wild for a big 30 lb bag is like $45 at Tractor Supply. You certainly would be able to feed a big dog and a small dog off of that for quite some time especially because it is really equal to twice as much of a cheaper food as they only eat half as much. Costco also has an affordable line of dog food as well that is 100x better than anything random or generic you can get at a grocery store or Wal*mart. Feeding a good food does not have to be expensive or costly. 

Honestly, when I sell puppies, I will not sell them to homes that will not feed them a decent quality food. Chihuahuas NEED good nutrition to be healthy, not just good breeding behind them. It is even more important for dogs with BAD breeding behind them to be on a good diet!

To feed Taste of the Wild to a chihuahua it costs under $5 a month. Sorry, but if someone can't afford $5 a month, why on earth would you have a chihuahua? Chihuahuas are not like 'big dogs'. They need as much nutrition as they can get from each bite of food. Their stomachs are smaller and you are robbing them of the ability to be properly fed if you feed a food full of crap, I'm sorry, but it's true. The differences you see in a dog fed a quality food versus some crappy one are astounding, and there are affordable options.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

We had a schnauzer mix, fed him pedigree, the one you all trashed, and he lived happily for 16 yrs. I've spoken to my vet, a groomer, and lady I know who rescues chis, and they all say the same thing. All dogs are different, doesn't matter the breed. Some can some can't. I don't think its anyone else's right to tell me whether or not I should have a dog. She is fed, loved and very much taken care of.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It's obvious you're not going to change her food, my post was more directed at people who are willing to learn.

I could live off of McDonalds and probably for quite some time. But how would I feel, look and act? Food affects more than just being alive, ya know.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

carrieandcricket said:


> We had a schnauzer mix, fed him pedigree, the one you all trashed, and he lived happily for 16 yrs. I've spoken to my vet, a groomer, and lady I know who rescues chis, and they all say the same thing. All dogs are different, doesn't matter the breed. Some can some can't.


And if that's a gamble you're comfortable taking with a pet you love so much than so be it. I would NEVER knowingly put my dog at risk like that. Yikes. Very sad. 

I will never understand some people. I have people with this mind set in my own family & it drives me nuts to see them "care" but so blatently not care at the same time. Makes no sense. Ah well....I can sleep good at night knowing I do what I can.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

And I sleep well at night too. Our schnauzer was extremely healthy. I was even worried one time took him to the vet and the vet said he was very healthy for how old he was. I really truly understand that you think your way is better, and that's fine, but knock my way.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

MChis said:


> And if that's a gamble you're comfortable taking with a pet you love so much than so be it. I would NEVER knowingly put my dog at risk like that. Yikes. Very sad.
> 
> I will never understand some people. I have people with this mind set in my own family & it drives me nuts to see them "care" but so blatently not care at the same time. Makes no sense. Ah well....I can sleep good at night knowing I do what I can.


I'm honestly confused more than anything. I totally understand that there are different OPINIONS on lots of things.... politics, religion, etc... and maybe it's just because I'm so *involved* in dogs and passionate about them. But when it comes to what is a "low quality" food and what *isn't* I don't see any part of it that is just an opinion. They ARE facts, they ARE statistics. And all of this information IS very readily available. Whenever topics of food comes up, it seems like the first thing many people say is that "everyone has a right to their opinion." But it's not that... I would never push my "opinions" on someone. I think that's the biggest misconception here... nothing here is an "opinion." It isn't that some people "prefer" one or the other. *It's that there is solid information out there that explains in great detail why grains, veggies, and all those low-quality fillers are utterly useless to dogs. That isn't my or anyone else's *opinion*; that's biology.... * There's no denying that.
*If someone decides firmly that they want to keep their dogs on a low-quality food... that is their *choice*.... but it doesn't change biology or the facts that it isn't nutritionally healthy for them. *
Personally I would rather someone just make an informed choice... using the info given to them... and if for reasons such as cost, availability, or whatever then so be it; at least they are accepting of the facts and choosing to do the other DESPITE it. But I don't understand why someone would "deny" the reality of it. _Everyone has the freedom to choose whatever they want to feed their dog. And fortunately they also have the freedom to read, and research; and find out on their own what is best... _ I just get really confused and I don't understand what part, is considered an "opinion." Just because someone hasn't taken the time to learn something doesn't mean it isn't a fact... =/ 
Sure a LOT of people get lucky... and have dogs that despite poor nutrition have lived long healthy lives. I think it was Tracy who once compared it to the fact that we all know someone who chain smokes 2 packs a day yet made it to age 90 without a single lung problem. Yes it does *happen* and for those people they are very LUCKY. Doesn't mean someone should continue to tempt fate and take it for granted. Lots of people feed low quality food and never realize there's an issue. Half the time because they just attribute kidney, liver problems etc. to "old age." But it's not old age.. it's poor nutrition taking its toll....it's the fact that for SO long now we've been lead to believe that 15+ is old for a dog when it SHOULD be the *norm.*
I think I'll be unsubscribing from this thread. It's a sensitive topic and I am really just venting my own frustration now...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Dude...MY WAY?? LOL That is funny. I don't have "a way" but thanks for making me sound so cool. :coolwink: Actually, I suggested 4Health. 4Health is a TRACTOR SUPPLY KIBBLED food!!! I don't & wouldn't feed 4Health unless my financial situation was different. If that happened & I had a limited amount of money for my dogs food I'd be comfortable feeding 4Health & would know I was at least avoiding most of the damaging ingredients found in other foods in the same price range. Just do your dogs a favor & take a peek at it next time your in Tractor Supply.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

KittynKahlua said:


> I'm honestly confused more than anything. I totally understand that there are different OPINIONS on lots of things.... politics, religion, etc... and maybe it's just because I'm so *involved* in dogs and passionate about them. But when it comes to what is a "low quality" food and what *isn't* I don't see any part of it that is just an opinion. They ARE facts, they ARE statistics. And all of this information IS very readily available. Whenever topics of food comes up, it seems like the first thing many people say is that "everyone has a right to their opinion." But it's not that... I would never push my "opinions" on someone. I think that's the biggest misconception here... nothing here is an "opinion." It isn't that some people "prefer" one or the other. *It's that there is solid information out there that explains in great detail why grains, veggies, and all those low-quality fillers are utterly useless to dogs. That isn't my or anyone else's *opinion*; that's biology.... * There's no denying that.
> *If someone decides firmly that they want to keep their dogs on a low-quality food... that is their *choice*.... but it doesn't change biology or the facts that it isn't nutritionally healthy for them. *
> Personally I would rather someone just make an informed choice... using the info given to them... and if for reasons such as cost, availability, or whatever then so be it; at least they are accepting of the facts and choosing to do the other DESPITE it. But I don't understand why someone would "deny" the reality of it. _Everyone has the freedom to choose whatever they want to feed their dog. And fortunately they also have the freedom to read, and research; and find out on their own what is best... _ I just get really confused and I don't understand what part, is considered an "opinion." Just because someone hasn't taken the time to learn something doesn't mean it isn't a fact... =/
> Sure a LOT of people get lucky... and have dogs that despite poor nutrition have lived long healthy lives. I think it was Tracy who once compared it to the fact that we all know someone who chain smokes 2 packs a day yet made it to age 90 without a single lung problem. Yes it does *happen* and for those people they are very LUCKY. Doesn't mean someone should continue to tempt fate and take it for granted. Lots of people feed low quality food and never realize there's an issue. Half the time because they just attribute kidney, liver problems etc. to "old age." But it's not old age.. it's poor nutrition taking its toll....it's the fact that for SO long now we've been lead to believe that 15+ is old for a dog when it SHOULD be the *norm.*
> I think I'll be unsubscribing from this thread. It's a sensitive topic and I am really just venting my own frustration now...



I agree 100%. I'm just getting frustrated is all. *sigh*


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Are y'all saying you don't think I did the research? I spent 4 hours yesterday, and several more today on the phone with ppl I know on the computer. I'm informed. And I don't think any of what your saying is bad. It got bad when I started feeling as if everyone here is judging me because of what I choose to feed my dogs. Now before grain free foods came out ppl were feeding their dogs grain full foods and they were fine. And for some animals I can see the need to change the diet. However, Cricket, from the time she was born up until I got her, was hand fed people food. I don't think that's healthy and I'm sure some of you can agree with that. When I say that I mean that's all she was eating. Chalk full of spices and things that aren't good for a dogs stomach. I truly am doing what I feel is right for her. I know you are doing what you feel is right for your babies.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, that's great...you did 4 hours of research. A good start! Please understand a lot of people here, like I said before, have researched 4+ YEARS. (or more!) Here is an article you may want to peek at to further your research. The true horrors of pet food revealed: Prepare to be shocked by what goes into dog food and cat food

After reading that article I think you may agree that "table scraps" would be a whole lot healthier than some of the ingredients in many many lower quality kibbles. At least then you know what you are feeding your dog(s).


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

carrieandcricket said:


> Are y'all saying you don't think I did the research? I spent 4 hours yesterday, and several more today on the phone with ppl I know on the computer. I'm informed. And I don't think any of what your saying is bad. It got bad when I started feeling as if everyone here is judging me because of what I choose to feed my dogs. Now before grain free foods came out ppl were feeding their dogs grain full foods and they were fine. And for some animals I can see the need to change the diet. However, Cricket, from the time she was born up until I got her, was hand fed people food. I don't think that's healthy and I'm sure some of you can agree with that. When I say that I mean that's all she was eating. Chalk full of spices and things that aren't good for a dogs stomach. I truly am doing what I feel is right for her. I know you are doing what you feel is right for your babies.



I don't understand.. So despite the information you have gained from your research, you are going to feed her Pedigree anyways? You keep saying she needs to gain weight and was fed a horrible diet before you got her, yet you aren't willing to change it? I for one would NEVER gamble with my dogs life or health just because someone elses (or even one of my own!) dogs had lived a normal lifespan on horrible food.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

carrieandcricket said:


> And I don't think any of what your saying is bad. It got bad when I started feeling as if everyone here is judging me because of what I choose to feed my dogs. I truly am doing what I feel is right for her. I know you are doing what you feel is right for your babies.



Nope. NOT judging you. At all.

I think I assumed you had done no research, were relying on your Vet (again, they all have MINIMAL training in nutrition-just ask at your visit how many hours he/she spent) and/or empirical or anecdotal evidence from others who, JUST like me and others here, did not know better and were fooled by expensive and misleading advertising. 

I am a skeptic and a researcher. I want science. Not what my friends have experienced nor, as much as I respect my Vet, what he has to offer alone. I want to study it out for myself. For hours and days. I am likely a weirdo and no normal person needs to do that..haha! 

It took me 10 minutes on dogfoodadvisor.om and dogfoodanalysis.com to gain a sad education. I thought IAMS was an outstanding food. I was wrong.

You have decided so there is no need for any of us to offer more evidence.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My husband (industrial electrician) just did some work at a supermarket brand dog food manufacturing plant and was truly horrified. He pretty much came through the door the first night saying "we are never feeding our dogs supermarket brand food ever again" and he had never taken an interest in dog nutrition before. From what he saw it's just ground up stripped carcases with no meat on them that is then bulked up with starch and additives - no nutrition whatsoever. It's up to you to decide what you are comfortable with feeding your dog but if you have a cost effective and readily available alternative that can really provide your dog with the nutrition it needs why not give it a try?


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

missy_r said:


> I don't understand.. So despite the information you have gained from your research, you are going to feed her Pedigree anyways? You keep saying she needs to gain weight and was fed a horrible diet before you got her, yet you aren't willing to change it? I for one would NEVER gamble with my dogs life or health just because someone elses (or even one of my own!) dogs had lived a normal lifespan on horrible food.


I don't feed her pedigree anymore. I switched her to a different food.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sorry I don't get the multi-quote thing. Karen I search and search and search also, but I'd rather trust my own eyes. I'm glad y'all are giving me places to look and think about, but it won't go with my husband anyway. He's an old country boy, and what they fed their dogs then is fine for his dogs now. That's just how he is. He loves them, he just doesn't see the point in it. I will keep researching and talking to ppl I know about different foods and what they feel. I'm going to the vet this weekend anyway, so I'll talk directly to him and not the secretary.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Just want to add one thing; as Karen mentioned on the last pages, veterinarians have VERY minimal training when it comes to nutrition. And the scarier part; their schools are often funded BY crappy commercial brands. So as much as I wish it weren't true, you really can't always trust your vets recommendations, especially with nutrition. Many vet clinics have contracts with Science Diet; which is actually just as bad as some of the LOWEST quality foods out there (I'm talking Ol' Roy, Alpo, etc.) But since companies like Hills fund veterinary schools, guess what they are taught to recommend? Sad, sad cycle really!!! and honestly 90% of the time the veterinarians aren't TRYING to deceive you, they just don't know any better because they aren't taught any more about it. Once in a while you'll get lucky and have a vet who has either done the proper research themselves; OR is at least willing to learn when a client points out the facts to them as an eye-opener. Obviously if they are going to 8+ years to become a vet it's because they care about animals and are usually VERY willing to learn the truth. It's just horrible since almost all vets carry or recommend Hills Prescription Diets.... and they truly are oblivious to how bad it is. Good luck!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

My youngest daughter wants to be a vet. My oldest wants to be an "animal superhero" lol that's what she says anyway. She wants to work in rescue. She's open aquatic or land she doesn't care.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are the ingredients of what you ARE feeding:

Retriever® Mini Chunk Dog Food, 50 lb. Bag, Ingredients. Price is $19 for 50 lbs. 

Ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, soybean meal, wheat middlings, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), natural chicken flavor, poultry by-product meal, brewers rice, dried plain beet pulp, salt, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, color added (red #40, yellow #5, blue #2), niacin, copper sulfate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, manganous oxide, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate.

You literally cannot get a worse food than that. That actually I think is the worst I've seen. I am not trying to be mean here but your dogs would be 100% better off on an unbalanced diet of table scraps. 

_Let's talk about the ingredients in the food..._

*--Ground Yellow Corn:* well, we already disagree on this one. But, for what it's worth, it is scientifically proven to be an empty worthless filler. And it's the main ingredient in the food. This means on this food...more dog ****. Yay!

*--Meat and bone meal: *this ingredient is truly, truly disgusting. “Meat” and bone meal are inexpensive sources of animal protein. Note that these companies do not clarify the source of “meat”, nor are they human-grade meat. The protein in Meat meal containing a large amount of processed bone may not be digestible and fail to provide adequate nutrition. This can be anything from diseased, spoiled parts of cows to people's euthanized pets (and yes, it HAS been proven that there have been evidence of dogs and cats in food like this). 
*
--Soybean Meal:* AAFCO states that this is a product obtained by grinding the flakes which remain after removal of most of the oil from soybeans by a solvent or mechanical extraction process. It is a poor quality protein filler used to boost the protein content of low quality pet foods. Has a biologic value of less than 50% of chicken meal. 

*--Wheat middlings:* Wheat middlings or wheat mill run, stated by AAFCO, is coarse and fine particles of wheat bran and fine particles of wheat shorts, wheat germ, wheat flour and offal from the "tail of the mill". Wheat middlings is an inexpensive byproduct intermediate of human food processing, commonly referred to as floor sweepings (although such products are generally captured long before they would end up on the floor). It is an inexpensive filler in pet food and a basis for manufacturing semolina.
*
--Animal Fat preserved with BHA: * Chemical preservatives include BHA (butylated hydroxyanisole), BHT (butylated hydroxytolulene), propyl gallate, propylene glycol (also used in automotive antifreeze and is suspected of causing red blood cell damage) and ethoxquin , are all potentially cancer causing agents that your pets are eating every day.
_*BHA (butylated hydroxyanisole) is specifically known to cause kidney and liver dysfunction.*_

*--Poultry By-Product meal:* A low grade ingredient...*but the first semi decent one in this food* Sadly, the ingredient is far enough down the list, it is minimally included. Poultry by-product meal (PBM) is a high-protein commodity used as a major component in some pet foods. It is made from grinding clean, rendered parts of poultry carcasses and can contain bones, offal and undeveloped eggs, but only contains feathers that are unavoidable in the processing of the poultry parts.[1] Poultry by-product meal quality and composition can change from one batch to another.

*--Brewer's Rice:* According to AAFCO brewer's rice is the small milled fragments of rice kernels that have been separated from the larger kernels of milled rice. It is a processed rice product that is missing many of the nutrients contained in whole ground rice and brown rice. Contrary to what many pet food companies want to make you believe, this is not a high quality ingredient, just much cheaper than whole grain rice. 

*Dried plain beet pulp: * Yet another filler. Not only does it contribute to tear staining, it is virtually useless from a nutritional stand point.

*red #40, yellow #5, blue #2:* Dyes caused tumors in lab rats. Will they in your dog? Guess you'll be finding out! There is NO need for dye in a dog food. Dogs don't care what color the food is that they are eating. Trust me. The problem is, it sounds like this food would look like little whitish yellow chunks if they didn't add dye in to make it look brown. SO bad. Dyes also cause problems with kidneys and adrenal glands. Yikes!



The rest of the ingredients are a powdered vitamin mix they have to throw in...basically so your dog doesn't die from complete lack of nutrition from the food. 



*Honestly, she was way better off on the packets of pedigree!*


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yuck, I never understood dyes in dog food. The dog could care
less what color and shape the kibble is!

If you want to keep her on canned food but want a step up from Pedigree, what about a better quality canned food? Both of my dogs ate Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers soul canned and kibble at first. Sure, it has grains, but in my opinion it is a better kibble than most with grains. I think Taste of the Wild might be cheaper though- not sure if they make canned food.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

You don't have to be so hateful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Forget it. We can't afford to buy two separate foods for two different dogs. I'm sorry you don't like my choice and if there was a way for me to close this thread I would. I'm unsubscribing now, because flippedstars is being hateful and I can't deal with that. I can deal with facts and truths, but not judgments from another human being. One who isn't perfect.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not being hateful! Not toward you anyway, but I pretty much hate companies that make bags of stuff like that and call it 'food'. I mean, there are the ingredients. There's descriptions of what they are. That's all.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

A bag of Taste of the Wild or some of the less expensive, higher quality foods are about $12-$16. I am sure you would save more than that in vet bills avoiding allergies and stuff. Plus, it would last your one chihuahua at least a month, probably more. 

I just hope for your dogs sake she doesn't develop serious problems/allergies. Good luck.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes...so hateful. I posted a list of the horrible ingredients in a 'food' and said what they were. Totally hateful. *Sigh*. Your dog already has anal gland problems...duh why...that food!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm glad a list of ingredients were found of that food. In all seriousness...flippedstars wasn't "being mean". That IS the description of the ingredients listed! If you took the tme to read the article I posted a couple pages back...you will read some similar things. This is not us (or anyone) "being mean"....IT IS FACT!! 

I read on your vet visit post that she is scooting & has allergies. If this isn't her TELLING YOU HER FOOD IS EFFECTING HER...what will get the point across to you?! 

I'm honestly beginning to think we have a troll here. I have never seen someone come onto this (or any) board so set in feeding a food AFTER finding out what the ingredients are & what those ingredients do!

One last word....as stated before...check 4Health. I have recommended it to someone who needed an inexpensive but good food because of problems in their dogs & I got an email about how WONDERFUL all their dogs looked since switching. It may not be "the best"....but it isn't harmful compared to what you're feeding. And I'm not saying that to be mean.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow. That really is some bad ingredients in that food.......


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

I went to my pet shop and they have a good brand of raw, can't remember the name right now, so I started my babies on taste of the wild kibble and a bison raw last night, plus I gave them a raw egg with the kibble... I'm going to have to read more on the raw. I feel better buying it at a pet store frozen, cause sometimes I'm scared to eat meat from the grocery store... but, I'm definately going to start doing my research here. OMg!!! They were so happy to get that raw meat....lol.... I'm sorry about OP, the photos posted by MChis sold me..... this is really a cool forum.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

I found the list of ingredients in the bad food fascinating and horrifying, and don't forget horses. Horses are slaughtered in Mexico and end up in dog food... I'm not saying that it's wrong because it's a meat source, but that's a whole other topic we don't need to get into....lol!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Here are the ingredients of what you ARE feeding:
> 
> Retriever® Mini Chunk Dog Food, 50 lb. Bag, Ingredients. Price is $19 for 50 lbs.
> 
> Ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, soybean meal, wheat middlings, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), natural chicken flavor, poultry by-product meal, brewers rice, dried plain beet pulp, salt, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, color added (red #40, yellow #5, blue #2), niacin, copper sulfate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, manganous oxide, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate.


Not trying to be one more person to push you but you really should see the difference. Here's the ingredients list to Taste of the Wild Prairie formula (a decent priced quality kibble that would be great for BOTH of your babies):


High Prairie Canine Formula > Dry Food > Dogs > Products : Home
High Prairie Canine Formula
Image of Taste of the Wild: High Prairie Canine® Formula
with Roasted Bison & Roasted Venison

Ingredients
Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product,dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
* Grain-Free
* Roasted Bison and Roasted Venison
* Optimal Amino Acids
* Antioxidants
* Omega Fatty Acid Blend
* Digestive Support System
* Sweet Potatoes
* Berry Blend
* Tomatoes & Tomato Pomace
* No Corn, No Soy
* Chelated Minerals


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! Awesome to know that's what's in my food! yum.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the OP is standing her ground on this because her husband will not go for a better food and she is not willing to try and discuss it with him anyway thats the impression I get. i don't know how there could be any different reason given all the information she has been provided and still wants to feed that poor quality food.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Here are the ingredients of what you ARE feeding:
> 
> Retriever® Mini Chunk Dog Food, 50 lb. Bag, Ingredients. Price is $19 for 50 lbs.
> 
> Ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, soybean meal, wheat middlings, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), natural chicken flavor, poultry by-product meal, brewers rice, dried plain beet pulp, salt, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, color added (red #40, yellow #5, blue #2), niacin, copper sulfate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, manganous oxide, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate.


And the ingredients to 4Health (while it does still have some questionable content, it's still way better than the Retriever. And for only 10 bucks more! I would be convinced to at least give it a try if I was on a tight budget):
Ingredients: Chicken, chicken meal, cracked pearled barley, millet, brewers rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, flaxseed, fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, Yucca schidigera extract, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulfate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Tanna said:


> I think the OP is standing her ground on this because her husband will not go for a better food and she is not willing to try and discuss it with him anyway that the impression I get.


And if this is the case, that's a hard situation. I know how hard it can be to change my hubby's mind at times!!


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ Yep, agreed. When people have different attitudes towards "animals" it's a real toughy... it can happen with neighbors, friends.... significant others are the hardest.....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd "feed" the stuff my hubby agreed to (maybe 4 pieces) and then would feed something better or raw when he wasn't watching!! haha!
Gonna call my hubby now and thank him for loving me and our wee ones enough to do no more than roll his eyes when I need (want) something for them!


----------

